# Where to buy a gargoyle?



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok fellow Haunters, I need some help. 

I want to buy a gargoyle or two for my house, not just for Halloween to but be up in the garden throughout the year. 

I have searched every garden center in my area and no one sells a stone gargoyle or even a gargoyle in general for that matter. I have found a few of the little 5 inch tall decorations but I want something minimum of 18 inches tall. 

Does anyone out there have a good resource for such a gargoyle? I am running into the wall here on where to find one and not have to pay hundreds to have one shipped because of the weight. 

If it helps, I live in Ohio. Maybe they are popular everywhere else but here


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha! I do the same in my front yard. Have a gargoyle sitting out amongst the flowers and grass!

I use a 24" gargoyle I found as a Halloween decoration at Target. I just searched their online inventory and didn't find anything similar in their current stock, but if you look at the Halloween decor (once we get closer to the holiday) for Target, Michael's and the like, you probably can find something you might like that would work for you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.designtoscano.com/category/dragon+and+gargoyle.do?nType=1&dtpd&code=DTGoogleB

These guys have all kinds of yard art as well as indoor.

Another way to find stuff like that is to do a Google Shopping search.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You may find a garden shop in your area that sells statuary from these folks. We have a couple of the Chimeras.

http://campaniainternational.com/index.php?page=mythical


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also try Amazon.com. They carry a number of gargoyles last time I looked, so it's a matter of finding one suitable for outdoor use.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Target had some great ones as whiteknight spoke of, I made these for myself, they are about 18" to the tip of wings.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

These guys have a very nice selection of gargoyles, grotesques, and dragons.
http://www.designtoscano.com/category/garden+statues/gargoyle+&+dragon+statues.do
Good ones tend to cost a few dollars, and then there's the shipping cost when you are talking about something made from stone, ceramic, or cement, the weight can boost your costs a good bit.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some places that sell concrete lawn ornaments actually pour/make them. A guy here will order whatever mold you want & he will make it.  Hope this helps finding one local so you don't have $50 in shipping charges.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

(27-3/4 inch, $249.99, click on picture for web-page)


(34 inch, $259.99, click on picture for web-page)


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.designtoscano.com/category/dragon+and+gargoyle.do?nType=1&dtpd&code=DTGoogleB
> 
> These guys have all kinds of yard art as well as indoor.
> 
> Another way to find stuff like that is to do a Google Shopping search.


Design Toscano has a 25% off sale thru midnight tonight. Use offer code *SUMMER25*. We've bought an angel and plinth (statue base) from them before. The detailing was great and it was well packed when shipped. Can be on the pricey side, so the coupons are nice.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions all. Keep them coming. I have checked out a few of the sites. Glad to hear some of you had good experiences with Tuscano, etc. That is what I am hoping for, a resource someone uses and recommends.


----------



## 6DogsOnHalloween (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw a gargoyle at my local Boscov's last year - nice size, real heavy weight. I think it was $150 originally, marked down to at least $75 maybe $60. The next time I went, it was gone. Someone scooped him up. I have not gone yet this summer , so I'm not sure if they got them in again or not.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Dark Knight Armoury is another site I bought a gargoyle wall sconce from (to replace our normal outside wall light during Halloween. They carry several gargoyles, and I also like the quality of the gargoyle light I purchased from them. http://www.darkknightarmoury.com/c-302-gargoyles.aspx


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I was able to purchase 2 from Toscano. They look great, although not concrete, the resin is solid and should hold up well. I also got in on their discount in time. Now to convince the wife they belong in the garden year round.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

If you can, coat them with a UV protectant polyurethane. The resin in them will break down in a few years if the sun is on them year round.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do post pictures of your newest additions to the garden display, Spider


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

As they are not allowed in the garden yet, I have them in my Man cave (place I have to go to get away from the world as the wife watches Say Yes to the Dress on our main TV). But here is a picture of them hanging out next to a skelly.

Goliath is the one on top of the TV and Silas is next to the Skelly


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Allen H, What UV protectant brand would you recommend?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Spiderclimber said:


> I have them in my Man cave (place I have to go to get away from the world as the wife watches Say Yes to the Dress on our main TV).


I wish I had a real man cave when Say Yes to the Dress comes on. I just go outside and piddle around in the shed. I'm so sick of the wedding shows. Time to revolt and TAKE OUR TVs BACK!

Back to the topic - cool gargs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Toscano definitely has some gorgeous gargoyles.

Try telling your wife that gargoyles in the garden will help protect her from the coming zombie garden gnome apocalypse:jol:

(and I don't like wedding shows, either:googly


----------

